# Gutted



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Guess who just drove over to Wokingham to find C&S are closed Saturdays...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

LMAO:lol: , always best to give Johnny a quick ring before visiting HQ:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Jamie© said:


> Guess who just drove over to Wokingham to find C&S are closed Saturdays...


 Gutted, If I had known I could have met you this morning, sorry about that.

Opening hours are on the contact us page....

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/contact.asp

There are a number of ways to contact us at Clean and Shiny.

For questions about our products or services, please feel free to call John on 07795 395999 or Adrian on 07798 718121.

You can also email us at [email protected] or fax us anytime at 01189 795509.

For questions about an order you've already placed, email [email protected] or check the status by logging into your account and clicking on the order history tab.

If you see a site problem you'd like to report, or have a suggestion for improvements to make the Clean and Shiny site better send comments to: [email protected]

Our opening hours are 9.00am until 5.30pm Monday to Friday. Our website is 24 hours a day 365 day a year.

Customer Collections are welcomed within the above hours, however, its always worth a phonecall to either John or Adrian to make sure we have the stock your after if your coming a long distance..!

Our postal address is:

Clean and Shiny Ltd
Unit 13 The Business Centre
Molly Millars Lane
Wokingham
Berkshire
RG41 2QZ


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Gutted, If I had known I could have met you this morning, sorry about that.
> 
> Opening hours are on the contact us page....
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

Alex - Yep that'll learn me 

Johnny - Its cool I'm only in Farnborough - I'll see if I can get over during the week or if not I'll get what i need at the detailing day. Oh and don't worry it wasn't the sort of order that would've paid your mortgage off


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dude! 

Tell me next time and I will drop it off personally... 

It doesnt matter whether its a big or small order we are still more than happy to deal with it.

Johnny


----------

